# puppy walking



## L&M (1 May 2009)

Hi all,
I have volunteered to have 2 hound puppies for walking. As I have never done this before any advice would gratefully be received! They will be a couple of bitches and coming to me next week at just over 8 weeks old.
I plan to have them in a stable overnight and free roaming in the yard during the day (very secure boundaries) but not sure what to bed them on, feed them etc.
Also, I have been asked to name them, with the first letters being Me, so any ideas!?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## L&M (1 May 2009)

Loving 'Mermaid'! Excuse my ignorance but what is CLO?


----------



## Bowen4Horses (2 May 2009)

love Mermaid! x


----------



## Cliqmo (2 May 2009)

When we walked hound pups a few years ago the kennels used to deliver their feed every few days- it was the same stuff that they feed all the hounds with (and it was nasty!) but they specifically asked us not to feed them conventional dog food. We had them on barley straw with a blanket for cosyness- which the little bu**ers destroyed! Have fun with them, they grow so fast!


----------



## boneo (2 May 2009)

We walked hound puppies for several years, be warned, they can, and often are, very destructive!  One memorable day they literally destroyed our daughter's paddling pool, it was a mini swimming pool in size, on a metal frame.  The trouble is, as they get older, they get worse! Enjoy their antics, its a very rewarding experience


----------



## joe_carby (2 May 2009)

ive got 2 at the moment they are fantasic but they are little S@~ts at the same time. you think your yard is secure well hounds have the nack of getting where water cant get.

I bed mine down on shredded paper as straw can hold mites and midges.

I feed mine on chudleys puppy although they are on this because i gota big bag cheap. they are also on tinned dog meat but they will be coming off that once they have finished eating it all and going onto fresh flesh (pigs hearts/liver)

Enjoy them they are amazing


----------



## JenHunt (4 May 2009)

we've always fed pups on chudleys puppy, and then wean them onto tinned food and meat a few weeks before they go back to kennels (our hounds are flesh fed so it stops them getting runs as they go home).

what is secure for a lab or a spaniel is never going to be secure for hounds!!! one lot we had used to climb 10foot muck heap and then jump off the 15foot drop on the other side in a bid to escape.

their ears don't work when it comes to coming back having escaped!!!

they are incredible fun though!


----------



## billyslad (7 May 2009)

I have mine on a mixture of flesh and dried food


----------



## piaffe (10 May 2009)

Ask the KH what he wants them fed on.

We have a beagle pack and suggest that they are fed on dried feed as that is what they will have when they rejoin the pack (they don't have flesh).

Ours are bedded down on straw.

You will have great fun but its hard work.   We ended up having 4 foxhound puppies last year as our neighbouring pack was struggling to find walkers. We also struggled to find walkers with our pups and ended up having 4 beagle pups at the same time.  :crazy:

The two things I would really advice are that if the pack show DON'T teach them to sit or lie down etc! LOL It really ISN'T helpful to have a "well trained" hound come back when you need to show it (even if they don't show, it doesn't help matters for the puppy show)!  Also get them used to a collar and lead. We end up doing a lot of work with the ones that come back that have obviously never had a collar and lead on. Trying to show a hound when its throwing itself around like a loon isn't much fun! 

We try and take our hounds everywhere. Point to Points, car shows, horse shows/comps etc. Some come back to the pack scared of thier own shadow.


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 May 2009)

mermaid and melody are good ... think I'd go for mermaid and mercy ...... takes me back as we used to walk puppies when I was a kid, they always destroyed everything in sight, after they left it was like clearing up after the somme, but everyone adored them!


----------

